# First 600k tomorrow!



## middleagecyclist (22 Jun 2013)

Doing my first 600k audax tomorrow - the To Holl and Back 600. Doing it as a perm' too as working when the calendar event is on next weekend, so it will be a solo ride for me. Bit nervous but I suppose it's only a bike ride at the end of the day. Good prep for LEL. Just hope the weather is OK.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Jun 2013)

Good luck!
A wee challenge to oneself makes life interesting, but ... if at first you don't succeed, don't beat yourself up, try again another time!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> Doing my first 600k audax tomorrow - the To Holl and Back 600. Doing it as a perm' too as working when the calendar event is on next weekend, so it will be a solo ride for me. Bit nervous but I suppose it's only a bike ride at the end of the day. Good prep for LEL. Just hope the weather is OK.


''It's only a bike ride'' you say! For some of us mere mortals, that's a monster ride! Respect and I hope the wind dies down a little for you.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Jun 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ''It's only a bike ride'' you say! For some of us mere mortals, that's a monster ride! Respect and I hope the wind dies down a little for you.


 
too true, I thought it was a typo when I clicked on it. hope it goes well.


----------



## middleagecyclist (23 Jun 2013)

Just found out it's going to be a supermoon this weekend. I'm starting around midnight on Sunday. That makes for two nights worth of cycling under such a celestial wonder. Hope the cloud cover lifts at times. Magic!


----------



## Andrew Br (23 Jun 2013)

Good luck MAC !

.


----------



## DCLane (23 Jun 2013)

Enjoy - I was thinking of offering if you'd like company from Holmfirth for a bit - and then realised you'll be through there around 2am


----------



## mcshroom (23 Jun 2013)

Hope it's going well for you MAC. The wind should be blowing you round the first half ok but I hope it drops for your return

Oh and any tips for riding this as a calendar next week will be greatly appreciated


----------



## middleagecyclist (23 Jun 2013)

Thanks for all the good wishes. Slight change of plan for the ride however. A family obligation means setting off tonight I get no sleep beforehand and looking at the weather I might be better leaving it a tad longer anyway so I am now aiming to start around 06:00hrs Monday.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2013)

The very best of luck to you for the ride @middleagecyclist. Not that you will need it of course


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jun 2013)

I think you are mad, but good luck anyway. When I say mad, I mean I am envious as I wish was capable of doing such a super human feat.


----------



## mcshroom (23 Jun 2013)

You do realise this is a training ride for a 1400km next month SSL? 

http://www.londonedinburghlondon.com


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jun 2013)

mcshroom said:


> You do realise this is a training ride for a 1400km next month SSL?
> 
> http://www.londonedinburghlondon.com


 


I wondered what the distances in your sig were for. How long do you expect the 600km to take?


----------



## mcshroom (23 Jun 2013)

You get a minimum speed of 15km/h, so the ride should take about 40 hours. I'm expecting to get round in about 39h59m59s


----------



## middleagecyclist (23 Jun 2013)

Hoping total hours will be under 40 and will have enough time in hand for a 5 hr break/sleep. That's what i am hoping for anyway.


----------



## Banjo (23 Jun 2013)

Good Luck MAC . Doing 200s leaves me tired out. All my respect for having a go. 
Looking forward to reading your report of success.


----------



## DCLane (23 Jun 2013)

@middleagecyclist - MAC, if you want company from Holmfirth for an hour or two, drop me a note.

Otherwise, enjoy the ride. It'll be a long one ...


----------



## middleagecyclist (23 Jun 2013)

DCLane said:


> @middleagecyclist - MAC, if you want company from Holmfirth for an hour or two, drop me a note.
> 
> Otherwise, enjoy the ride. It'll be a long one ...


@DCLane - The offer of company is much appreciated but not allowed in Audax rules as it is considered you would be acting as a pacer for me. Give me a wave about 08:00hr though!


----------



## mcshroom (23 Jun 2013)

@middleagecyclist - @DCLane can ride with you just not in front of you


----------



## Garz (23 Jun 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> Good luck MAC !
> 
> .


 

+1 try to enjoy it!!


----------



## Banjo (25 Jun 2013)

Anyone know how he is getting on?


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jun 2013)

Banjo said:


> Anyone know how he is getting on?


 


Fingers crossed...well!


----------



## mcshroom (25 Jun 2013)

Quote from yanto over on YACF: -


> He arrived at my house at about 00:10 (just off route north of Melton).
> 
> Duly fed, watered, washed and slept and fed again this morning, and was kicked out at just gone 6am.
> 
> ...



THat was at about 350km so it's looking ok so far


----------



## middleagecyclist (25 Jun 2013)

Failed 

Did well yesterday. 350k in 17hrs 30 mins total, 15hrs 32 mins moving with an average moving speed of 14.2mph. I felt fine and wasn't pushing too hard. I stopped overnight for 6 hours and slept for 4 and half of them. Started again at 06:15hrs and after 40k I began to feel unwell - thirsty despite drinking lots, no energy even though I was eating lots of carbs, nauseous and very, very tired. I just wanted to curl up and sleep. I tried having a rest but it didn't help. I pushed on for another 50k bargaining with myself to get to the end. When I got to Uttoxeter though I'd just had enough. I still had 13hrs left and just 160k to go but I really couldn't face it anymore. I got the train home.

I've don't know if I just don't have it in me to do more than 400k comfortably or if my nutrition and hydration is all wrong. At the moment though I am just glad to have finished and I'm now off to bed for a bit.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jun 2013)

Sorry to hear that @middleagecyclist. Hey, another day, another ride and things could be very different. You tried. There is no shame in that. Chapeau fella for getting as far as you did. I have cycled nowhere near 350k in one go. Chin up and don't let it get you down.


----------



## HLaB (25 Jun 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> Failed
> 
> Did well yesterday. 350k in 17hrs 30 mins total, 15hrs 32 mins moving with an average moving speed of 14.2mph. I felt fine and wasn't pushing too hard. I stopped overnight for 6 hours and slept for 4 and half of them. Started again at 06:15hrs and after 40k I began to feel unwell - thirsty despite drinking lots, no energy even though I was eating lots of carbs, nauseous and very, very tired. I just wanted to curl up and sleep. I tried having a rest but it didn't help. I pushed on for another 50k bargaining with myself to get to the end. When I got to Uttoxeter though I'd just had enough. I still had 13hrs left and just 160k to go but I really couldn't face it anymore. I got the train home.
> 
> I've don't know if I just don't have it in me to do more than 400k comfortably or if my nutrition and hydration is all wrong. At the moment though I am just glad to have finished and I'm now off to bed for a bit.


Still a good effort, chapeau. The most I've done on a day is 300km and at the weekend (over two days) just shy of 500km (305miles)


----------



## mcshroom (25 Jun 2013)

That is a shame, but don't be too hasty in drawing conclusions. Let everything settle down first.

That's still well over 400km on a solo ride!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jun 2013)

Sorry you didn't make it round . That's still a pretty epic distance though. I am in awe!


----------



## DCLane (25 Jun 2013)

Well done for trying. Once you've rested, you _might_ be able to identify the reasons.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2013)

Sorry you didn't make it, but I am still in awe for the distance you did. I can't even begin to get my head riding that kind of distance. Enjoy your rest.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jun 2013)

@middleagecyclist :  
Be proud of this achievement!


----------



## Banjo (25 Jun 2013)

I allways find DIYs harder than the same ride as a calendar event. Don't beat yourself up you did far more than most of us ever have done or ever will.


----------



## srw (25 Jun 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> When I got to Uttoxeter though I'd just had enough.


 
Isn't this normal for Uttoxeter?

Anyone who can do 400k+ is an absolute loon and deserves every plaudit in the book. My best is 200k in 17h.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2013)

Congratulations on what you _did_ achieve! 



srw said:


> Anyone who can do 400k+ is an absolute loon and deserves every plaudit in the book. My best is 200k in 17h.


I managed 227 hilly kms in 12 h 45 m and that was enough to convince me that my personal limit would probably be about 400 km around the time of the summer solstice when I could just about get it done in the hours of daylight. (Definitely not _this_ year! ) 

I don't like sleep deprivation, and have always felt that if you stop and sleep in the middle of a ride, then it is really 2 rides back-to-back, even if audax rules treat them as one.


----------



## tubbycyclist (26 Jun 2013)

Packing definitely knocks confidence but you are not alone! I packed on the Pendle 600, not sufficiently prepared for the brutality of the 33% climbs in the North York Moors and the challenging conditions. Riding alone definitely makes it tougher and definitely undermined my commitment. It was a complete contrast to the Three Coasts 600 where groups formed and drifted apart for the whole ride and made it a much more social and shared experience.

I am sure you will have been thinking about what worked and didn't and I think the detail (especially around digestion) matters. For example, I know energy gels upset my stomach. I also stay away from the mayonnaise-packed garage sandwiches as I know they cause problems. I find Milk/Milkshakes helps me on the road and prefer savoury stuff to sweet. Everyone is different and some would cringe at my food choices but finding the right balance and sticking to it can make a big difference to comfort.

I am sure LEL will be a completely different experience with a lot of riders on the road, a warm welcome and good food at the controls, rather than the isolation and garage forecourt stops that are uninspiring and I am sure (hope?) this will be worth a few hundred km!


----------



## middleagecyclist (26 Jun 2013)

Thanks for all the support and tips. I'm going to chalk it up to experience and not let it put me off LEL.

One reason I may have felt so bad is I've just finished a run of 4 night shifts on Friday morning and I know my sleep pattern takes a beating for a few days, combine that with 4.5 hrs sleep on Saturday night/Sunday AM and I guess tiredness is bound to creep in at some point.

Despite feeling fine on Saturday I would have liked to have taken slightly longer breaks and a sit down hot meal (or two) but as I had the really kind offer of accommodation and understanding company from Yanto (on YACF) I didn't want to be arriving at silly o'clock in the morning. Perhaps more than 2 hrs not cycling in 17.5hrs isn't a bad idea!

I'll also try some of the diet/hydration suggestions given here as well. I like the idea of milkshakes and think these will go down well and I'll add some nuts in to the mix too. I got really fed up of sweet things! I think it will be so much easier on LEL having food at controls rather than having to hunt for stuff at shops.

My Hayfever kicked in big time on Sunday. Sore, dry eyes, an itchy nose and sneezing++ was certainly not helping me enjoy things! I hadn't taken an antihistamine as i find the non drowsy stuff doesn't work very well for me and chlorpheniramine (Piriton) works well but makes me drowsy. I will be starting on some inhaled beclematasone (Beconase) today so should be well controlled in a month.

Right. Off to see when I can fit my 300k ride in for July!


----------



## Andrew Br (26 Jun 2013)

As the others have said MAC, it's some achievement to have got so far on your own; calendar events are _usually_ more sociable and that can help a lot.
It also proves that your training is working; you've found something that you need to work on.
I struggle with nutrition on audax and I find skimmed milk or milk-shakes and pork pies are really good _for me_ if I'm using a supermarket as a control. In cafes I opt for beans on toast with an egg on top.
On the bike I eat either Bounty bars or Jelly Babies for a bit of a treat and I usually have a couple of gels if I need a boost. I keep this stuff in my jersey pockets or a top-tube bag so that I nibble as I ride along.

Good luck with your next rides and keep us informed 

.


----------



## frank9755 (27 Jun 2013)

Well done! You didn't achieve quite all of your objectives but you achieved a lot. And you seem to have some pretty good ideas why you didn't feel good enough to complete: pushing too hard on the first day, hydration / nutrition and being tired / sleep-disturbed at the start. 

Long distance cycling is a mental, more than a physical challenge so a solo 600 is a massive thing to attempt. On a calendar 600 there is the next control to look forward to, periods of riding with others or even just passing or being passed by them. I've never done a solo 600 (I've done 3 calendar 600s + PBP) and I expect most of us who have ridden long distances have not either.

From reading you account, I've no doubt that you can do a 600km, on a different day and learning from your experience on this ride.


----------



## TheJDog (27 Jun 2013)

I say well done, too. Best I have managed in one day was 117miles, and I was not happy doing the last few of those.


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 Jun 2013)

Took a day off the bike yesterday and went out for short but lumpy 30k at a nice steady pace today. Everthing felt fine and I was glad to be cycling. Back on 4 night shifts starting tonight but have made sure I have no nights at all to do in July. I am so glad I swapped some off duty a few weeks ago or I might have been coming off nights again just pre LEL


----------



## steve52 (27 Jun 2013)

its insperation for me audax here i come, r but gentaly at first lol im doing 130 miles on sunday flat ish


----------



## mcshroom (28 Jun 2013)

Well now it's my turn 

6am tomorrow I set off on the same ride, and it will be my first 600


----------



## middleagecyclist (28 Jun 2013)

mcshroom said:


> Well now it's my turn
> 
> 6am tomorrow I set off on the same ride, and it will be my first 600


Good luck. I might see you in the morning (see YACF) but i'll be thinking of you anyway and wishing you the best. The train station at Uttoxeter isn't the nicest place to wait if you are tempted to pack...


----------



## mcshroom (29 Jun 2013)

Well I've made it to Askern so 95km down. My hayfever is really playing up though. Eyes ate stinging like crazy.


----------



## steve52 (29 Jun 2013)

am going to make my ride tomorrow a 200 k,just feeling a bit wimpy about it compared to you looneys,any one near leicester fancy doing a 300 together some time?


----------



## mcshroom (29 Jun 2013)

East Yorkshire is putting on a show. First a wedding procession down the main st in Laxley complete with town cryer and brads ensemble; then I've just had a Red Arrows fly past


----------



## steve52 (29 Jun 2013)

yahhh.keep going that man


----------



## mcshroom (29 Jun 2013)

Oh and a Lancaster over the Humber as I reached the bridhe as well 

Currently sat outside Lidl in Barton. Could do with speeding up a bit if I want any kip.


----------



## middleagecyclist (29 Jun 2013)

mcshroom said:


> Oh and a Lancaster over the Humber as I reached the bridhe as well
> 
> Currently sat outside Lidl in Barton. Could do with speeding up a bit if I want any kip.


Stop posting and get pedalling!


----------



## mcshroom (29 Jun 2013)

And out 

My hafever got so bad that I was havving to stop every 30 seconds and remove the gunk from my eyes. They are also stinging like crazy.

I thought I'd found a way to manage them but obviously not. As I seem to be unable to ride in polleny conditions then there's little point in trying LEL either


----------



## HLaB (29 Jun 2013)

Don't give up hope; last year I had one 200km (first one down south) where on the way back my eyes etc were so bad and gunk was flowing out of me that I couldn't actually see at times, its never happened again, I just think I had to acclimatise to the pollen down south


----------



## middleagecyclist (30 Jun 2013)

mcshroom said:


> And out
> 
> My hafever got so bad that I was havving to stop every 30 seconds and remove the gunk from my eyes. They are also stinging like crazy.
> 
> I thought I'd found a way to manage them but obviously not. As I seem to be unable to ride in polleny conditions then there's little point in trying LEL either


Don't let this DNF stop you doing starting LEL. Hayfever was a big part in my DNF but I know some inhaled steroids will work for me if I give them a couple of weeks. Have you tried these before? Also the pollen count on LEL could be much lower than now. Another thing I realise made my eyes worse was descending without eye protection (I'm always bad putting glasses on and only use them when there are lots of buzzies about and/or the descent is a fast one). So, there are things you might be able to do to alleviate your symptoms and even if you still have to stop at least it's a DNF rather than a DNS! You've already paid for it so give it a go. You've got nothing to lose. Nothing ventured, nothing gained is what I'm going with.


----------



## mcshroom (30 Jun 2013)

Maybe. I was wearing shades all the way round and on antihistamines as normal. I could have tried eye drops as well if I'd remembered to pick them up, but even they are only effective to a point.

What worries me, though, is that I had a very similar episode on a night ride to Redcar last year; and that was the same weekend as LEL starts this year.


----------



## frank9755 (30 Jun 2013)

Don't worry - it will probably be cold and rainy for LEL!


----------



## steve52 (30 Jun 2013)

mcshroom said:


> And out
> 
> My hafever got so bad that I was havving to stop every 30 seconds and remove the gunk from my eyes. They are also stinging like crazy.
> 
> I thought I'd found a way to manage them but obviously not. As I seem to be unable to ride in polleny conditions then there's little point in trying LEL either


 solutions are us. a mask and snorkle with filter


----------



## mcshroom (30 Jun 2013)

steve52 said:


> solutions are us. a mask and snorkle with filter


Or just rain for the whole ride. Last year would have been perfect 

That was a bad blow up yesterday, as I'm still feeling the effects of it now even after upping the medication and being inside a house/train/car for most of the day.


----------



## steve52 (30 Jun 2013)

anyway i did my 200,210 in fact but i have to confess my legs run out of up hillidness at 160,and had to do many walks oh shame


----------



## mcshroom (30 Jun 2013)

In better news I've heard of finishers from 12:30pm onwards, and saw 4 riders passing Poynton station (so about 1/2 mile from the end) when I set off home with the car just after 3pm.


----------



## mcshroom (30 Jun 2013)

steve52 said:


> anyway i did my 200,210 in fact but i have to confess my legs run out of up hillidness at 160,and had to do many walks oh shame



Chapeau! 

That wasn't walking, that was strategic deployment of your 24" gear


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jun 2013)

steve52 said:


> anyway i did my 200,210 in fact but i have to confess my legs run out of up hillidness at 160,and had to do many walks oh shame


Well done!


mcshroom said:


> And out
> 
> My hafever got so bad that I was havving to stop every 30 seconds and remove the gunk from my eyes. They are also stinging like crazy.
> 
> I thought I'd found a way to manage them but obviously not. As I seem to be unable to ride in polleny conditions then there's little point in trying LEL either


Sorry you didn't make it mcshroom. Hayfever is a right pain. I've been sneezing and sniffling on and off since the tree pollen started back in february.


----------

